# Need driver for Netgear FA311 c1



## et_nervez1 (Oct 24, 2007)

I recently reinstalled my operating system and need a driver for my Netgear FA311 c1. Can anyone send me the driver or a good link for the NIC? Thank you.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://kbserver.netgear.com/products/FA311v1.asp


----------

